# Weber River Retriever Club Training day



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Fellow Retriever Enthusiast,

The WRRC will be holding our club picnic test this Saturday, March 9 @
the Willard training grounds. We will begin @ 8am with sign ups
starting at 730 am. As we have done in the past, their will be two
flights (A&B) running at the same time at different locations on the
property. We will be using pigeons and the cost per dog will be
$10.00.

We would like everyone to get involved and ask that you help run a gun
station or bring a shotgun and shoot the flier in order for this to be
a smooth and effecient test.

Also, please make note on your calendars that our April test will be
held at Willard training grounds as well:

April 13, 2013 @ 08:00 a.m.
Willard Training Grounds.

DIRECTIONS: Take the Smith and Edwards Exit 351 off I-15 and head
west on 2000 West. Turn onto 4000 North (this road heads West
directly in front of Smith and Edwards. The dirt bike track is on the
North side of the road). Continue on 4000 North heading West and it
will take you straight in to the training grounds.

Again, we would like to thank all of you for your support and look
forward to seeing you this Saturday.

Sincerely,

WRRC


----------

